# Brooks traded to Nuggets for Jordan Hamilton



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Arron Brooks is 5'9" PG? Jordan is 6'6" PF?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You just answered your own questions.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

SPLASH

Rockets officially winning it all this year


----------

